# Getting Annoyed - Time Waster



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Am I being a tad harsh here, or am I right to feel annoyed?

A lass I know is always asking for info on cleaning, but refuses to let me do her car... A few months back she claimed she could get her dad to buy a polisher and the required pads etc (not realising the cost) and he could remove swirls. To which I replied, I could buy nails, and polish from Superdrug, but doesn't make me a beauty therapist does it (that's what she does). She claimed that it's somehow different!

Anyway, today she's asking about wax. No matter how many times I repeat that polish makes it shiney, (I've tried explaining all the steps) wax just protects and add very little in terms of shine, she kinda doesn't get it. Then asked about removing "sticky stuff" and then how to sort her leather seats out. All of which I answer, and then said she'd be better off letting me do the car.

does anyone else get this from folk. Basically, "time wasters". You help them, and they kinda throw it back in your face. 

Latest question is

"if my exhaust int stainless will it still be shiny underneath?"

I replied with "www.detailingworld.co.uk". 

She asked "what's that"

I give up


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Am I being a tad harsh here, or am I right to feel annoyed?


You will not change her mate, but you can change your attitude to her, just ignore her


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Then asked about removing "sticky stuff" and then how to sort her leather seats out.


Sticky stuff on the leather seats 'eh?! I wouldn't bother unless she lets you add to it, haha!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Perhaps she doesn't want to pay your fees to do the car and wants to learn herself ? She may be a slow learner but as a beauty therapist is probably not loaded. 
An alternative is to say that you have given her loads of help for free,thats now it and that your Consultancy Fees apply henceforth for teaching her to DIY.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Sadru said:


> You will not change her mate, but you can change your attitude to her, just ignore her


that's the plan



RaceGlazer said:


> Perhaps she doesn't want to pay your fees to do the car and wants to learn herself ? She may be a slow learner but as a beauty therapist is probably not loaded.
> An alternative is to say that you have given her loads of help for free,thats now it and that your Consultancy Fees apply henceforth for teaching her to DIY.


TBH, I only ask for "beer money". I understand she wants to do it herself, and even said I'd do it with her.

I may start charging "consultancy fees" lol

oh, and sticky stuff is on the paint


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

The question is.
IS SHE FIT


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

HermaN said:


> Sticky stuff on the leather seats 'eh?! *I wouldn't bother unless she lets you add to it, haha!*


Been there, done that


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Gandi said:


> The question is.
> IS SHE FIT


She's ok, and we had, er, things happen in the past


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I have had this same thing a couple of times, will have to be more guarded about the tips I give them, they think it must be easy after talking to them for 30 mins :tumbleweed:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> that's the plan
> 
> TBH, I only ask for "beer money". *I understand she wants to do it herself, and even said I'd do it with her.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Am i the only one laughing?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> TBH, I only ask for "beer money". *I understand she wants to do it herself, and even said I'd do it with her.*





vroomtshh said:


> Am i the only one laughing?


I realised how that could read as I posted it :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cliff said:


> I have had this same thing a couple of times, will have to be more guarded about the tips I give them, they think it must be easy after talking to them for 30 mins :tumbleweed:


Indeed. Even mentioned products as she's on a budget. She mention Harley Wax or something that they are apparently "raving" about on MX5 forums. Sent me an ebay link and it's about £15. Told her for same price to get Colly 476 or a few quid more and FK1000p...

Oh well, no more hints and tips from me. Unless they are going to seriously listen and understand and not dismiss what I say.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it more about you past with her that is pi$$ing you off????

I have a few guys next to me that actually wash their cars 3 times a week with really bad wash techniques...

Theire cars are clean, but the paint is dull, flat and lifeless....but I spend probably half and hour a week talking to them about detailing and the reasons why my cars are so shiny...

They know, and I know that they will not change, they don't even want me to fix theirs, but it's good to have a wee chat and have a bit of banter....

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Is it more about you past with her that is pi$ you off????
> 
> I have a few guys next to me that actually wash their cars 3 times a week with really bad wash techniques...
> 
> ...


nothing to do with the past between us. We're just mates now. Just annoys me that a) she thinks it's really simple (really annoyed me when she claimed he dad could do it if she bought the stuff lol) b) keeps saying "polish will do in and out for a tenner" (I reply with "good luck") c) doesn't listen to what I say lol

oh well......


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

She knows your into it, and is just after your attention


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Lump said:


> She knows your into it, and is just after your attention


that's what I'm thinking...... Not any more I think

As some may know, I helped a guy on Ibiza OC with 2 threads (a machine polish one, and a wax one) and as a few on here have said, I must have the patience of a saint.

I don't mind helping folk, and giving them advice. I like to think I can help where I can. Whether it's regarding detailing, or information on 1.8T 20V VAG engines. I seem to help people all the time at work in regards to cars. So it's not like I;m being grumpy, or unhelpful. I just don't like the idea of trying to help someone who, in 5 minutes time will either forget what I just said, or worse still, dismiss my information as though they know better. (which is a worry, as they were asking me for info in the first place :lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> nothing to do with the past between us. We're just mates now. Just annoys me that a) she thinks it's really simple (really annoyed me when she claimed he dad could do it if she bought the stuff lol) b) keeps saying "polish will do in and out for a tenner" (I reply with "good luck") c) doesn't listen to what I say lol
> 
> oh well......


Yeah, but most people are like that.... they have no clue how hard machine polishing is and how hard it is to get a car looking better than new...

It's what makes us stand out! :lol:

:thumb:



-Mat- said:


> I must have the patience of a saint.
> 
> I don't mind helping folk, and giving them advice.


Seem to remember you telling me to pi$$ off and not offering any help when I asked...



:lol:

:thumb:

only kidding mate!!!!! :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha.... told you, to get back spin, get the cue level, strike the bottom of the ball, but follow through with the cue too. It's not about power, but a nice smooth action. This give you the perfect screw back shot :thumb:






Yes, I'm a pool player too


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I can see where you're coming from with that, that would frustrate me when someone is asking all the right questions and not taking in the right answers! :wall:

Fortunately, I've not had that with people. Some people I know I wouldn't even try and explain things too as I know they'd either take the p!ss or I'd be wasting my breath.

Some of my car loving mates have asked me about things and my friend who supplies detailing gear asks me what's worth getting in which is nice. It's like giving advice on any subjest, damned frustrating when they ask and won't take a word of it in.



vroomtshh said:


> -Mat- said:
> 
> 
> > that's the plan
> ...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Oh and on a different note, make a bet with her. Tell her that you'll sort her car out and if she's impressed she had to allow you to smash her through the headboard. Then get out there and detail the sh!t out of that car!! :thumb::thumb:


As said, been there, done that lol......... Might ask for another visit LMAO


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just thought, I could have sold her my panel pot of supernatural now I have a big tub... Cheaper than the cheap wax she wants


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Have you asked her straight out why she won't listen to anything you're saying?



Alex_225 said:


> Oh and on a different note, make a bet with her. Tell her that you'll sort her car out and if she's impressed she had to allow you to smash her through the headboard. Then get out there and detail the sh!t out of that car!! :thumb::thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> Just annoys me that a) she thinks it's really simple (really annoyed me when she claimed he dad could do it if she bought the stuff lol)


IMHO, she is correct - it is really simple (even though it can very easily be physically demanding work). 
Like most things, Detailing pretty much follows the 80/20 rule - it's only the last 20% that takes real skill.



-Mat- said:


> b) keeps saying "polish will do in and out for a tenner" (I reply with "good luck")


See - she's an 80% (or less) sort of gal 



-Mat- said:


> c) doesn't listen to what I say lol


She's female 



-Mat- said:


> oh well......


I think that's the best attitide to have :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

lol, cheers


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> As said, been there, done that lol......... Might ask for another visit LMAO


Been there and done that but hey why not do it again!!! :thumb::thumb:

Use your Supernatural panel pot as lube and you're away. :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha ha ha

or my new purchase of Born Slippy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's even in the name!! haha


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Might even dress up as a Dodo


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds kinky!!!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I get this all the time mate, got a guy wanting his 09 merc doing at the end of this month, he is provisionally booked in but dont you just get that feeling that when they keep calling you to arrange for a deposit to be taken thats about it, i have been to see the car and also got all my readings, and these will stay with me until the job is complete if it ever gets started.

He did say that previously he had a guy only charge him £145 for a full correction detail, and it was all done in a day

Advice is free to a certain extent but when folk take the mick its just not on, especially when they ask you what products to use from start to finish, at what point do you stop doing this and start doing that etc,etc,etc


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

i know what you mean....... had a few mates want me to do cars, then say sod it, I'll do it myself. 

A mate wants me to do a correction on his car, and then clean it before every show (looking at about 5 or 6).... I gave him a price......... he asked if I'd go lower a few days later....... I told him to find it cheaper elsewhere LOL


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

She is a splitarse, what do you expect :doublesho

Some know how, some dont :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

**** her then.


Literally if possible.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Back on topic about timewasters, the guy I mentioned about the Merc he wanted doing has just sent me a text message asking what products to use, I dunno, I think sometimes people forget about note pads etc where all contact numbers are kept of potential customers, cheeky thwat


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I know what you mean! Was similar with a lad at work about mods he needs on car to get "x power" and also in regards to cleaning products......... Took a few repeated attempts, but he got there in the end! (wrote it on an email for him :lol

If I want to know something, I either write it as a text message and save to draft, scribble it down, or write it notepad (the pc application)........ depending where I am! Failing any of those, I remember it if I'm actually, 100% interested!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just noticed "time waster" is online.... Fingers crossed she doesn't start talking to me


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

:doubleshooops


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

she's started



> Her
> what is ur profile pic?
> 
> Me
> ...


some people just don't understand why we spend what we doin on cleaning gear LMAO!

Funny, a few people at work were shocked that I spent £100 on "just a wax". Until I mentioned £100 is a bargin, and mentioned the Zymol ranges 

Next on my list is SV BOS


----------



## naturn007 (Mar 8, 2010)

vroomtshh said:


> -Mat- said:
> 
> 
> > that's the plan
> ...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

she does make me laugh at times.... frustrating when she asks about stuff, and then dismisses it, or says will just do it herself, or her "amazing" dad could do it just as good..... (suppose we all get frustrated in those cases).... 

But makes me laugh when says stuff like above. I chuckled when she said I was just paying for packageing LMAO! 

Suppose same goes for me towards women who spend £300 on a bag! Lass at work put her ugly pink bag on my desk, so I put it on floor and she kicked off saying it was £300.... I just replied with, "they saw you coming didn't they".

That's life, we all have our things we like and don't mind spending money on, even though others may think it's crazy


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

but it was "your" desk not hers, deserves to be on the floor


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

that's what I said 

looked a proper scrawny thing as well. Big leather thing. But that soft type that folds and creases everywhere! for £300, I would want sparkly stuff on it, and at least a big as name showing the brand... to anyone else it looks like a £5 bag off the market LMAO


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

why dont you offer to do a test pannel for free if she doesnt have it done then at least you'll have the fun of seeing her drive around with a half done pannel lmao


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Indeed. Even mentioned products as she's on a budget. She mention Harley Wax or something that they are apparently "raving" about on MX5 forums. Sent me an ebay link and it's about £15. Told her for same price to get Colly 476 or a few quid more and FK1000p...
> 
> Oh well, no more hints and tips from me. Unless they are going to seriously listen and understand and not dismiss what I say.


I think I may know who you mean, as I am on a few of the MX5 forums.
I don't know about "raving" - a few people have ordered some wax directly from the guy on ebay as he offered forum members a discount of around 15% - so the wax is on offer at £15 + delivery instead of the usual ebay price of £17.99.
I have not heard of it before - other than confusing it with the other similarly named wax - and nothing special to look at in the pictures I saw.

Steve O.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

she originally told me it was a £60 wax, and said there was a group but on MX5. Then sent me ebay link :lol:


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> that's the plan
> 
> TBH, I only ask for "beer money". I understand she wants to do it herself, and even said I'd do it with her.
> 
> ...


Is this still "going on"?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha, she's just came on saying she has got her wax

Her
that fancy wax came yesterday, gonna try it out on wednesday 

Me
k

what's "fancy" about it?

Her
its yellow haha

Me
wow

Her


why cant u be interested lol



PMSL!


----------



## bespoke (Jun 5, 2008)

I always offer customers free advice to a point if it helps and may lead to risidual business and reccomendations,but there is a point when some one is clearly taking the p***. and she is mate, good luck

Darren


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

She's a close friend, why don't you just do it for free as a favour and maybe sometime in the future she can repay the favour - it's called friendship!

None of my mates are in to detailing or would even appreciate a swirl free car but if one of them asked i'd be more than happy to show them whilst teaching them at the same time.

Also have you thought why she's constantly pestering you over and over?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Here, I'm no being funny but she's ganting for it - she's got an absolute wide on for a bit of Mat. Think you should just plough her and get it over and done with again .

I think the points been raised, she's female. I dunno how to break the news to my GF that I've spent 100quid this week on detailing gear.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

And no one has asked for pictures, tut tut 


I've had a couple of time wasters, nothing major. Annoying as hell as you could have spent that time more productively.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Just do half of her bonnet, and let superdad match it :lol:

Mark


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I reckon if she was interested in Mat she would have told him about the leather cleaner she got with the wax. 

Steve O.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> She's a close friend, why don't you just do it for free as a favour and maybe sometime in the future she can repay the favour - it's called friendship!


I usually do for my close mates etc, but she aint that close anymore TBH! Only seems to talk when she wants something 



rmorgan84 said:


> Also have you thought why she's constantly pestering you over and over?


Ha ha 

She reckons she aint fussed any more. And TBH, after her comments a few week ago, she can get ****ed (no pun intended)



mwbpsx said:


> Just do half of her bonnet, and let superdad match it :lol:
> 
> Mark


that would be awesome


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

When you say wax doesnt give the car any shine its the polish, surely in some ways thats wrong as the wax does give it that gloss wet look, i,e shine


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I will help you wax her car Mat after we have gatecrashed Kev's place:lol::lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

wax may add a LITTLE..... but most of it is in the prep... ie, polish


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ross said:


> I will help you wax her car Mat after we have gatecrashed Kev's place:lol::lol:


sounds like a plan


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

I get fed up of mates asking if I can do a bit of paint correction on their cars,I tell them a price, and all I get back is 'mates rates?'

I tell them to sod off, If ive not got a customers car to do that day, im not going to spend 10 hours on a mates car for 'mates rates', I would rather do my own car!

Also, facebook statuses reallllly annoy me

'cleaned and polished ma car today, took 5 hours'

Everyone comment saying 5 hours! When I can have a car on the drive for 3 days, and I try explain to everyone about waxing the car after polishing, so now a few of my mates, think that SRP is now wax, so now claim its waxing when its clearly not 

Some just dont get it, I don't care at the end of the day if people dont understand, if people want to make a joke of me cleaning cars and spending 27 hours doing paint correction then so be it, at the end of the day a lot of them work at a supermarket for £5.50 an hour........


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I hate the "mates rates" when in fact they are actually wanting it for free....!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

started again

pissed off now, so not editing the name



> Alison
> 
> matty boy...you aught to see me car now
> 
> ...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry buddy but to be perfectly blunt i think you're making a rod for your own back here! If the woman annoys you just simply stop communicating with her.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just dont talk to her! think this has run its course.


----------

